# Digital Cameras - What's New



## North Mountain (Oct 20, 2003)

Since the technology seems to change daily on these.....

I'm looking for something durable - Dropped the last one and it's toast. Fast and easy to use would be a couple of other features I'd like. Under $500.

Taking the usual pics of dogs. Action would be nice.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Check E-bay and look for a Nikon D40-X. They are an SLR with 10.8 mps. They have a new unit out D80 and you can get the D40 (make sure it is an X otherwise it is like 6 mp) for about $500. They were $900 6 months ago before the new one came out. Great camera I love mine


----------



## TroyW (Nov 27, 2006)

Corey,
Thank you, took your advice after search on here for digital cameras. Spent close to a month hunting ebay. Ended up with a D40X and 2 lenses, 18-55 and a 55-200mm vr. Spent about $515 total. Still trying to figure out all the nuances of the camera but am very happy.
On a side note, after messin' with ebay that long, I figured out one thing. If you wanna buy somethin' you better be biddin' with less than 30 seconds left in auction. Any thing before that your wastin' money.
TroyW


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

Corey-

The D80 is not new. It was released maybe 2 years ago. The new units are the D60 and the D90. The D60 is the replacement for the D40 and D40X. The D90 replaces the D80.

Eric


----------



## Last Frontier Labs (Jan 3, 2003)

Does anyone have the Canon XSi? Our car was broken into while we were at our daughters' volleyball tournament and our XTi was stolen.
I need a new camera and wondered if I should buy another XTi or go to the newer XSi. It seems like they are offering better deals on the XSi if you can believe it...makes me wonder...
I am definitely upgrading to the IS lenses this time around.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Sherri,

I have a Canon XTi and love it. Great clear pictures. Too many features for me, but I'm learning. DEFINATELY get an IS lens. My Canon 70-300 mm telephoto is IS USM instant auto focus and really reaches out there. But it doesn't focus in less than 6 feet. 
I would look for a deal with a better than standard (28-55mm) lens which is ok, but a little short; maybe something up to 105 or 135 mm. Look for IS on that lens too, and USM if available.

Below is an email Canon sent me on tutorials about their products. Hope it helps!

Dear Richard 
Thank you for writing, I am sincerely sorry to hear of the difficulties 
with the link to our online tutorial for your EOS Digital Rebel XTi.

We have a number of great resources, so I am going to include some 
others that your might find useful as well:

1. EOS Digital Rebel XT: http://www.usa.canon.com/content/rebelxt_tutorial/rebelxtlessons.htm

a. Rebel XT lessons on-line, which are applicable to pretty much 
every other Digital Rebel camera. It covers some basics of DSLR 
photography as well as some of the more complex menu options of the 
camera.

2. Enjoy! Digital SLR Cameras: http://web.canon.jp/imaging/enjoydslr/index.html

a. This is a good website to start from. It covers the basic 
differences between the EOS digital SLR cameras and PowerShot cameras, 
basic SLR care, lens usage and other basic terminology.

3. The Canon Digital Learning Center: http://www.usa.canon.com/dlc/controller?act=HomePageAct

a. The DLC has on-line galleries of featured Canon photographers, 
product walkthoughs of the EOS Digital Rebel XSi, and a lot of good 
general information. Tips include how to reduce red-eye as well as 
flash work with EX Speedlites. There is also a calendar of Canon 
classes across the country.

4. EOS Digital: http://www.canon.com/eos-d/

a. A good nexus of links applicable to the EOS Digital Rebel 
series, as well as other EOS cameras. This link also has the latest 
firmware updates for each EOS camera are directly linked off of this 
page. 

5. Canon Picture Style Special Site: http://web.canon.jp/imaging/picturestyle/index.html

a. This website has additional picture styles that can be 
downloaded, as well as tutorials on what each is good for. It also 
includes information on customizing a picture style.

6. Flash Work: http://web.canon.jp/imaging/flashwork/index.html

a. This website is entirely dedicated to working with EX 
Speedlites. It includes tips for shooting with macro lites as well as 
multi-flash setups. There is also a good glossary of common flash 
terms.

7. EF Lenses 101: http://www.usa.canon.com/app/html/EFLenses101/index.html

a. Excellent resource for becoming familiar with what lenses work 
well for general photography categories. It also goes over basic lens 
care and has a good focal length comparison (which can also be applied 
to PowerShots). It only covers EF lenses, but the same basics can be 
applied to EF-S lenses.

8. Tips and Techniques: http://www.usa.canon.com/dlc/controller?act=TipsAndTechsAct

Here is a link to the Online User Guide for your camera, you might find 
this helpful when looking up information: 

http://gdlp01.c-wss.com/gds/0900000357/EOSDRXTi400DIM-EN.pdf

Once the file opens, you will be able to save it to your computer. 
Please note that Adobe Acrobat Reader is required to view the PDF files.
This software can be downloaded from the Adobe Web site, www.adobe.com.

To view all of the files in the download library for your camera:

http://www.usa.canon.com/consumer/controller?act=ModelInfoAct&tabact=DownloadDetailTabAct&fcategoryid=314&modelid=14256

If you would like to learn more about the basics of digital photography,
there are many resources available that may be of assistance to you. We
would suggest visiting your local library or bookstore to review the 
many guides and instructional books available for digital photographers.
There are also many online forums, websites, and discussion groups that 
focus their attention on specific types of photography. You should be 
able to locate such sites by using a search engine (Google, AltaVista, 
etc.). Please note that Canon USA does not monitor, confirm, endorse, 
or attest to the accuracy of any information posted on third party 
websites.

I am sorry for the inconvenience this may have caused you, if this does 
not answer your questions, please contact me again with the more details
so we will able to further assist you with your Canon EOS Digital Rebel 
XTi.

Thank you for choosing Canon.

Sincerely,

Deva
Technical Support Representative

Special Note: Certain issues are very difficult to resolve via email. 
If your question remains unanswered after you have received this email, 
you may call our special toll-free number for email customers with 
unresolved issues and speak to a technician by dialing 1-866-261-9362, 
Monday - Friday 8:00 a.m. - 12:00 midnight ET, and Saturday 10:00 a.m. -
8:00 p.m. ET (excluding holidays).

If you prefer to continue to communicate via email, reply to this 
message and we will respond as quickly as possible.


----------



## Jake Sullivan (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm getting a Canon 20d for X-mas......on eBay they range from $200-600 just depends what they come with.
I found one for $380 with an 18-50 lens in perfect shape with the box and everything.


----------



## Bud Bass (Dec 22, 2007)

What is a IS lens, what advantage does it have please. Bud


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

akblackdawg said:


> What is a IS lens, what advantage does it have please. Bud





Image Stabilizing. Prevents camera shake, alows you to shoot at a slower shutter speed wich in turn means you can shoot in lower light.


Iv'e got a Cannon EF70-200mm F4L USM that does not have IS and hasn't been a problem for me, most of my shots are outside. I wanted a L series lens and for the money I thought this would be a better option than going with a lens of lesser quality with IS.


----------



## Bud Bass (Dec 22, 2007)

My wife wants a Rebel for xmas, and i will be getting her one. just need to know what to look for. she wants to be able to shoot high images per second to catch action shots, and they all have auto function so they can be easy to use, and she wants telephoto. looking at a kit for just under 800 with xx-300 mm lens, as well as a wide angle, and a bunch of cases, filters, etc, 6.6 images per second capability. will check on IS, sounds like a advantage. Thank you, Bud


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

akblackdawg said:


> My wife wants a Rebel for xmas, and i will be getting her one. just need to know what to look for. she wants to be able to shoot high images per second to catch action shots, and they all have auto function so they can be easy to use, and she wants telephoto. looking at a kit for just under 800 with xx-300 mm lens, as well as a wide angle, and a bunch of cases, filters, etc, 6.6 images per second capability. will check on IS, sounds like a advantage. Thank you, Bud


I'de stay away from the kit len's the 300 MM len's that come as a kit are low quality for a telephoto len's. The 18-55mm that typically comes with the Rebels is fine for every day shooting but if you really want a telephoto lens that will reach out there and take high quality photo's you'll have to spend a bit more money but you'll be alot more happy in the end.


Here is a great site to buy from and to look at reviews as well


http://www.bhphotovideo.com/


This lens has good reviews and won't break the bank, but it's plastic


http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/543923-USA/Canon_2044B002AA_EF_S_55_250mm_f_4_5_6_IS.html


This is Tamrons new lens it's a wide angle zoom that covers a very broad spectrum, it would be a great len's for every day use.


http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/581246-REG/Tamron_AFB003C_700_18_270mm_f_3_5_6_3_Di_II_VC.html


----------



## MikeB (Jan 9, 2009)

Last Frontier, Sherri,

I have the Canon XTi also and I would absoulely buy the XSi. Costso has the XSi package deal with a 2 IS lens kit for a great price. Check out Costco is you can.


----------

